# McClintock - May 20th 2014 on Blu-ray



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JOHN WAYNE AND MAUREEN O’HARA SPARKLE IN THE HILARIOUS WESTERN COMEDY

MCLINTOCK!



Scanned in 4K for the First Time, Raucous Classic Arrives on Blu-ray™ May 20, 2014 with Commentaries, Interviews and More 



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Legendary actor John Wayne demonstrates his comedic side in the uproarious Western classic MCLINTOCK! on Blu-ray May 20, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Scanned in 4K for the first time, this official Batjac release presents “The Duke” at his two-fisted best with the beautiful, fiery Maureen O’Hara as the proverbial thorn in his side. The MCLINTOCK! Blu-ray also includes commentaries by Leonard Maltin, Frank Thompson, Maureen O’Hara, Stefanie Powers, Michael Pate, Michael Wayne and Andrew McLaglen, an introduction by Leonard Maltin, The Making of McLintock!, plus featurettes, a photo gallery and the theatrical trailer.

John Wayne stars as George Washington McLintock, a proud, defiant cattle baron whose daughter is due home from college. But G.W.’s happy reunion is tempered by the arrival of his headstrong wife (O’Hara), who recently left him. Verbal fireworks explode, slapstick pratfalls bloom…and the Wayne-O’Hara “reconciliation” culminates with the notorious “spanking” scene and the biggest mudhole brawl this side of the Mississippi in this wild, raucous and hilarious Western comedy!



MCLINTOCK! Blu-ray

The MCLINTOCK! Blu-ray will be presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, English Mono Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the following:

· Feature film in high definition

· Introduction by Leonard Maltin

· Commentaries by Leonard Maltin, Frank Thompson,
Maureen O’Hara, Stefanie Powers, Michael Pate, Michael Wayne and Andrew McLaglen

· The Making of McLintock!

· The Corset: Don’t Leave Home Without One!

· 2-Minute Fight School

· Photo Gallery

· Theatrical Trailer (HD)





MCLINTOCK! Blu-ray

Street Date: May 20, 2014

SRP: $24.99 U.S.

Runtime: 127 minutes

U.S. Rating: Not Rated

Canadian Rating: PG


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One of my favorite John Wayne movies. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> One of my favorite John Wayne movies. :T


mine as well. Olive Films already released it a year ago, but now that it's getting 4k remaster I'm hoping it will be a nice upgrade... glad I forgot to actually pick up the olive release


----------



## MartyM (Feb 1, 2014)

Also one of my favorite John Wayne movies. I already own this on DVD, so not sure I will purchase the Blu-ray, unless it has a ton of extras not on the DVD I own.


----------

